# What a Deal! App Sales!



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I noticed when looking at some apps last night, that there are a lot of sales on right now (makes sense, eh?). Why don't we start a list of some we come across of favorite apps or really good deals? I'll start! *Remember, these sale prices could end at any time, so take advantage now if you're interested!*

Bejeweled - now 99 cents, normally 2.99
Uno - now 99 cents, normally 2.99
Scrabble - now 99 cents, normally 1.29
QuickOffice Pro - now 4.99, normally 14.99 <--- a great savings bargain, but does anyone know if the program is any good?
Tetris - now 99 cents, normally 2.99
SimCity Deluxe (fire version) - now 99 cents, normally 4.99
Madden NFL 12 (fire version) - now 99 cents, normally 1.29
The Game of Life - now 99 cents, normally 1.29
Pac Man - now 1.99, normally 2.99
Tapatalk - now 99 cents, normally 2.99 <--- was free on GetJar several days ago, but I can't get on the site to check now

There's a start, I hope it helps some of you, especially those with a new Fire (most of the rest you that want 'em probably have 'em already ). What else is out there that y'all have run across?

Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried UNO on the Fire? How the heck does that work?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Battleship is on sale for $0.99 (regular price $4.99). Easy to play and lots of fun for two players or solitaire.

http://www.amazon.com/BATTLESHIP/dp/B006M39H30/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

*EDIT: Oops - this is a Kindle game, not for the Fire. Sorry about that.*


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Yahtzee and Monopoly are also $.99 cents.

Edited to add that these look like they are Kindle apps, not Fire apps.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Tripp said:


> Edited to add that these look like they are Kindle apps, not Fire apps.


I just noticed that too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So as to have a place other than the "Free App of the Day" to post about deals we find in the App Store, I've started a thread. 'Cause I found a deal.  I've been waiting to buy this app and it finally went on sale!

Regularly $9.95, now $4.95


Yay! Just in time for me to have it on the Fire before I go out to San Diego, where i do a LOT of birding....

_EDIT: I checked the activity history of several of the iBird apps for the iPad, and none of the apps ever went below 50% off. If this is something that interests any of our members, I recommend picking it up while it's on sale._

Betsy

To make image links to apps--go to link-maker, select "All" from the dropdown menu on the left, and then enter the app name or ASIN in the search box. Click on "Search", then click on "Make a Link" in the left hand side below. Link code will appear in the right.

Copy and paste the code from either the text code box or the image code box below it.

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I really like the free app of the day at amazon.  I got splashtop for nothing that way and it has simply revolutionized my home network.  I have a few software packages that need to run on my desktop in my basement because of the huge hard drives that I have on them and unfortunately that used to mean that I needed to run down to the basement to use one of those software packages or get at the data on the hard drives.  Now with splashtop just because the data is in the basement doesn't mean anything I go get my laptop and do a remote control session from anywhere in the house to the basement PC and I never need touch the desktop at all.

Haven't bought any paid apps yet, I am taking the view that anything good in the apps will eventually show up in the free app of the day program.  Also also as a character in a play I saw many years ago once said "The best things in life are free."  The language tutor for 1/9 looks rather interesting, I am still trying to make up my mind if that is worth some space or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've also been waiting for apps to go free (for the most part). However, in some cases, if the functionality I can get now is worth the price, I'll pay it. If I can get months of use for a bargain price for an app rather than not use it, I think it's a bargain. I don't typically pay for "nice to have but..." apps, and for most people this would definitely fall in that category. Or maybe in the "who would want this?" category. 

But I don't really expect this one to be offered free as it's a specialized app and I don't believe it's ever gone free on the iPad. The lowest I've seen it is half off there...(will check in a minute).

Your mileage may vary, of course. And we do have members who are not averse to buying an app. So the thread will be useful, I hope!

Betsy

_EDIT: I checked the activity history of several of the iBird apps for the iPad, and none of the apps ever went below 50% off. If this is something that interests any of our members, I recommend picking it up while it's on sale._


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I had started that App Sale thread right around Christmas with 10 or so really good priced apps -- bargains can be nearly as good as free in many cases!  (Kinda like how we have Free and Bargain book threads. )  It didn't get much activity though.

Maybe y'all could sticky both this thread and the Free App of the Day thread (even though it gets bumped regularly) so they're easy to find?  Would this thread be appropriate for other free apps (not "of the Day"), or do we have another thread for those?

And of course, the usual caveats apply -- apps may only be on sale or free for a limited time so grab 'em while you can!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops, Steph, forgot yours, sorry!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no worries, I didn't mean you had to merge mine in or anything.  Most of those sales are probably over by now anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And they will all end eventually...


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I got an email this morning for App Deals.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_150770_22375680_pe_button/?docId=1000620471&ie=UTF8
Many at 50% off.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone who missed Splashtop when it was free on Amazon, it's free right now in the Getjar store.  (Normally $4.99.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those using Bad Ass Battery Monitor, there's a Fire specific version that adds a little more accuracy and some other features now for .99:



Betsy


----------

